# Are most furries nice or mean?



## Emancipate (Aug 3, 2013)

I've talked to a bunch of furries online. Some were nice, but some were pretty mean- and I don't just mean sarcastic. I mean they actually seemed to go out of their way to be mean to me and others and it was very hurtful. The few I talked to offline were somewhat reserved, they weren't mean at all but also didn't go out of their way to be nice. 

 I noticed a lot of mean furries on FA mainsite. They pretty much have "STAY AWAY FURFAGS I HATE YOU" written in their profiles. Is it normal for furries to be like this? What causes some furs to be so mean? Is it that they've been harassed too many times by other furries?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 3, 2013)

You may as well replace 'furries' with 'people'. Some people are nice, some aren't. See?


----------



## Saga (Aug 3, 2013)

There's a lot of places where furries are hugboxed and over sensitive 

FA(F) is not one of those places


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2013)

Furries are probably about what you'd expect from most people. Some are mean. Some aren't.

EDIT: Nvm about that 2nd part. I thought about it a bit.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 3, 2013)

Most don't realize that they come across as such. It can be...frustrating.



Battlechili1 said:


> On a sort of related note, the whole term "hugbox" I had never seen  before before I came here. I had never heard the term and didn't even  know what it meant. I'm still not entirely sure what the term means.  Does it mean that people will be nice to each other no matter  what?



I believe it refers to a group of people that create a fixed space of acceptance that is exceptionally sensitive to any kind of conflict. In these limited and rather detrimental pockets of space time people's thoughts and behaviors, that would otherwise be percieved as "abnormal" in real life situations, are reinforced and unchallenged. As a result when individuals emerge from these hugboxes and met with conflict their reactions are magnified never having dealt with opposition to their state of being. 

Here on FA many people have done the opposite and created a space where one learns not to take themselves seriously. It is percieved as being overly sarcastic and rude, but it's all in good show. I like it here. Other sites are a bit strange in how noone questions things.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 3, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> On a sort of related note, the whole term "hugbox" I had never seen before before I came here. I had never heard the term and didn't even know what it meant. I'm still not entirely sure what the term means. Does it mean that people will be nice to each other no matter what?


 http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hugbox <- Here is a good definition.


----------



## Saga (Aug 3, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Furries are probably about what you'd expect from most people. Some are mean. Some aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> On a sort of related note, the whole term "hugbox" I had never seen before before I came here. I had never heard the term and didn't even know what it meant. I'm still not entirely sure what the term means. Does it mean that people will be nice to each other no matter what?


Urban Dictionary: 

A hugbox is a derogatory term for an environment, usually on the internet, in which a group with similar interests gathers to discuss topics in what they intend to be a safe, comforting, and confrontation-free environment.

What they intend to be a "safe space" almost always turns into a circle-jerk of forced consensus and ends with every member repeatedly expressing the exact same opinion to each other, no matter the topic. Since the community is founded on unconditional love and support no matter how much of a tool a person is, these communities tend to attract tools and rational and useful advice is usually a rarity.

Moderators of these groups are usually extremely militant and do not tolerate even the slightest dissenting opinion. Members of these groups are usually so hypersensitive that the moment a contrary opinion appears the entire community explodes in a total drama shitstorm.



Zenia said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hugbox <- Here is a good definition.


Edit: Damnit zenia you snaked me :<
At least I have a cool box and fancy letters


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2013)

Zenia said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hugbox <- Here is a good definition.


Oh. Now I get it.
I think.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 3, 2013)

Everyone's an asshole deep down.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 3, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Everyone's an asshole deep down.



So jaded for one so young.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 3, 2013)

I think of "mean" furries as really angry nerds, like the one you would beat the fuck out of them for being fucking annoying


----------



## Zenia (Aug 3, 2013)

Saga said:


> At least I have a cool box and fancy letters


Whatever helps you sleep at night, Saga.


----------



## Azure (Aug 3, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Everyone's an asshole deep down.


at least not everyone is deep down in an asshole


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

Saga said:


> There's a lot of places where furries are hugboxed and over sensitive
> 
> FA(F) is not one of those places



This.

Like I said before, FAF is one of the few places where asshole furries can just hang out with other asshole furries and be, well, assholes. Out of the hundreds of existent furry forums, this one in particular is the only one that generally shuns hugboxers. It's like a haven in a way. I know it's hard to understand, but sometimes people just need a small area where they can spew the hate that's been festering inside of them. Yes, I do realize that I am indirectly calling Fur Affinity a giant vomit bag.

If you were expecting love and tolerance you've come to the wrong place, my friend.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 3, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Everyone's an asshole deep down.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but our group of life actually begins life growing from a ring arrangement of cells that will eventually become the anus.


----------



## Riho (Aug 3, 2013)

I think most furries are nice, but only because they are absolutely desperate for: 
A: Sex
 B: attention
 C: Both.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 3, 2013)

Riho said:


> I think most furries are nice, but only because they are absolutely desperate for:
> A: Sex
> B: attention
> C: Both.



Like 24 hours, 7 seven days a week


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 3, 2013)

It all boils down to how you make your acquaintance. If you come off as a dick or an idiot people will treat you that way.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 3, 2013)

I try to be mean. I think it works well.


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 3, 2013)

I think most people who are mean to everyone online are probably just pussies in the real world, who build up their anger, then vent it at others on the internet as it's consequence free. Probably victims of bullying themselves. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd say most of them are fucked up.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Aug 3, 2013)

Most of the people here seem neutural to me.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 3, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> I think most people who are mean to everyone online are probably just pussies in the real world, who build up their anger, then vent it at others on the internet as it's consequence free. Probably victims of bullying themselves. It's a vicious cycle.



Jerk. You're mean. :u


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 3, 2013)

> I think most people who are mean to everyone online are probably just pussies in the real world, who build up their anger, then vent it at *others* on the internet as it's consequence free. Probably victims of bullying themselves. It's a vicious cycle.


I said 'others' not 'otters', and because i'm super duper nice online that must make me the hardest cunt out in real life. so don't fuck wit me yeah...:V


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2013)

Riho said:


> I think most furries are nice, but only because they are absolutely desperate for:
> A: Sex
> B: attention
> C: Both.


I don't know about this...
I think people are nice and friendly a lot of the time because they are actually really nice and friendly. Or they may think that being nice and friendly is the right thing to do.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

Riho said:


> I think most furries are nice, but only because they are absolutely desperate for:
> A: Sex
> B: attention
> C: Both.



Which one are you?


----------



## powderhound (Aug 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but our group of life actually begins life growing from a ring arrangement of cells that will eventually become the anus.



Unless you're protostome. In deuterostome's the blastopore indeed becomes the anus.

Embryology... Bleh.


Compared to most groups furries are nice.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't personally know any furries, although I'd like to think most are generally decent people.


----------



## Kaedal (Aug 3, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Compared to most groups furries are nice.


You can probably argue that's because unlike most groups, there's no inherently competitive aspect to this group, ergo being a complete jerk doesn't earn you any substantial advantages over your rivals.

Of course, such is the spirit with many cooperative groups, so I don't really think that argument holds much water at any length.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 3, 2013)

No such thing as a nice person


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> No such thing as a nice person



Oh.


----------



## Ley (Aug 3, 2013)

Well shit, I don't fuckin' know. 

thatsthejoke.jpg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a nice boy for the most part.

But depending on the context I can be really really bad.~


----------



## Aleu (Aug 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm a nice boy for the most part.
> 
> But depending on the context I can be really really bad.~



omai b bad 4 me bby


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> No such thing as a nice person


Could you explain this answer please?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Could you explain this answer please?



*[INCOMING PSEUDO-MISANTHROPIC ANGST]*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> This.
> 
> *Like I said before, FAF is one of the few places where asshole furries can just hang out with other asshole furries and be, well, assholes.* Out of the hundreds of existent furry forums, this one in particular is the only one that generally shuns hugboxers. It's like a haven in a way. I know it's hard to understand, but sometimes people just need a small area where they can spew the hate that's been festering inside of them. Yes, I do realize that I am indirectly calling Fur Affinity a giant vomit bag.
> 
> If you were expecting love and tolerance you've come to the wrong place, my friend.



God, when you graduate highschool you will laugh about this post. XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> omai b bad 4 me bby



*smack*

w00f~~ ^.-


oh my god i fucking cringed


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> No such thing as a nice person



Oh, fuck this shit.

Yes, there are nice people out there -_-


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> God, when you graduate highschool you will laugh about this post. XD



I never said we're always assholes. Too much of anything is bad. I'm just talking in comparison to other furry sites. You gotta admit, it's a nice break from the 24/7 hugboxing you get in any other furry site.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I never said we're always assholes. Too much of anything is bad. I'm just talking in comparison to other furry sites. You gotta admit, it's a nice break from the 24/7 hugboxing you get in any other furry site.



Faf was my first forum and only furry forum I've ever really spent a ton of time around. 

I've know nothing else. XP Although, I do love that we get a lot of freedom to express ourselves on here. I find hugboxing to hurt that.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 3, 2013)

FAF was my first/only furry forum too. I totally like how honest people aren't afraid of being here. No annoying huggy fake crap.

You guys are like a thorny lobster with anger issues, but has a heart of gold.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 3, 2013)

We're not mean, we're just average. :V


----------



## powderhound (Aug 3, 2013)

Kaedal said:


> You can probably argue that's because unlike most groups, there's no inherently competitive aspect to this group, ergo being a complete jerk doesn't earn you any substantial advantages over your rivals.
> 
> Of course, such is the spirit with many cooperative groups, so I don't really think that argument holds much water at any length.



I dunno. There's plenty of competitiveness among furs. However a lot of people are getting into the fandom for the socialization. A big con is a heck of an interesting party. More so than say a huge deadmau5 concert because many people at a con are there to socialize with complete strangers. That in it self is  part of the show. So the people out mingling by nature tend to be very open, outwardly friendly and tolerant of (or even interested in) the awkwardness of others.

In online places like FA you may get something completely different. Unlike Facebook people on FA don't limit pages to just friends so you may stumble over some grouchy gramps that doesn't want to be bothered with stranger danger. At a con those people keep to their klick of popufurs upstairs so the people you do run into on the floor tend to be the friendly ones. 

FAF lies somewhere in-between because again people are here to socialize. However a lot of noobs seem to get thrown, or throw themselves, under da bus. If you can avoid entanglement with the usual internet drama then I think you will find many people here generally tend to fall on the 'nice' side of the spectrum, regardless of how salty their posting habits may seem.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 3, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Could you explain this answer please?


People are born inherently evil. We as a species are out for #1. If we were inherently good we would not know of evil because it wouldn't even cross our minds.



Saliva said:


> *[INCOMING PSEUDO-MISANTHROPIC ANGST]*


:V



Kitsune Cross said:


> Oh, fuck this shit.
> 
> Yes, there are nice people out there -_-



Clearly you have fallen into their trap. Or you're just narcissistic, claiming yourself to be said "nice person". 

Everyone is a bigot, closed-minded, and/or selfish in some way shape or form. Therefore there truly is no such thing as a "nice person".


----------



## powderhound (Aug 3, 2013)

Hewge said:


> You guys are like a thorny lobster horny with anger issues, but has a heart of gold.



I reject your analogy on the basis that the American lobster is smooth and doesn't have thorns. However the Australian lobster is dangerously horny by comparison.


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Aug 3, 2013)

Some people are nicer than others. It all boils down to personality and the environment in which you are interacting.

I, speaking for myself, try to be very polite to pretty much everybody. On the opposite side, I have lots of friends and acquaintances (furry and non-furry) who are very abrasive, rude, or just downright assholes. Some of them are well aware of that fact, but a surprising number are completely oblivious as to how they treat others.


----------



## Machine (Aug 3, 2013)

If you're mean, you step up the evolutionary ladder quicker.

Furries don't believe in being mean, and thus have primitive logic and social planning. Coincidence? :V


----------



## Grimfang999 (Aug 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> *[INCOMING PSEUDO-MISANTHROPIC ANGST]*



_*[PROPHECY FULFILLED]*_


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 3, 2013)

FAF sucks. 

FA sucks. 

People suck. 

The world sucks. 

The galaxy sucks

The universe sucks.

Furries are meanies. Therefore, they suck.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 4, 2013)

There are some nice ones out there........somewhere.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 4, 2013)

Meh. It really varies. I for one tend to avoid debates and drama between members. I can either be very nice, or be a huge bitch.
It all depends on how I am treated. For others its different. I think its a balance between nice and mean, in general.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 4, 2013)

Furry people are nice, they've been the victims of meanness too many times to be mean, though there are hierarchies and cliques even with the fandom. FurAffinity forums on the other hand is mean, but you need some experience with bitter in order to better understand sweet.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 4, 2013)

All that I've met are nice.  And I'm talking hundreds here.  But a few out of the many I have met can sure run their fucking mouth, behind a computer screen that is.


----------



## Willow (Aug 4, 2013)

Typically furries are nice people because people are typically nice or indifferent in my opinion. Not to say there aren't naturally mean people in every social group. 

But as already mentioned, some aren't mean because they are inherently mean, they just come off as dickish because they don't realize it.


----------



## powderhound (Aug 4, 2013)

Raptros said:


> We're not mean, we're just average. :V




Average is in the eye of the beholder. Believe it or not I think furries are above average. I mostly have to work with average/mean and below. Way below. If you could see all comers, furries actualy are doing alright. 

Mean people suck. 

I used to think the bad stuff only happened to the nice people. Now I think more bad stuff actually happens to mean people but no one cares or notices as much. When bad things happen to nice people, you take notice. 

Everything is a spectrum. For people that think furries are mean... You've lead a happier life than you know.


----------



## Icky (Aug 4, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Furry people are nice, they've been the victims of meanness too many times to be mean, though there are hierarchies and cliques even with the fandom. FurAffinity forums on the other hand is mean, but you need some experience with bitter in order to better understand sweet.



I'm really, really sick of people making furfags out to be this horribly victimized group. The majority of people do not give one single flying fuck, and those few actual trolls out there causing mischief in the fandom like it's 2005 are rare and unamusing. I know the thought of being oppressed is attractive to those of you with a victimization complex, but it's not in the least bit true. 

On topic: I'm a ray of sunshine and overall a very pleasant and calm person to talk to.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 4, 2013)

Icky said:


> I'm really, really sick of people making furfags out to be this horribly victimized group. The majority of people do not give one single flying fuck, and those few actual trolls out there causing mischief in the fandom like it's 2005 are rare and unamusing. I know the thought of being oppressed is attractive to those of you with a victimization complex, but it's not in the least bit true.
> 
> On topic: I'm a ray of sunshine and overall a very pleasant and calm person to talk to.



They're often mean to me but that's because my opinions about stuff are not really PC so I really deserve it. But if I got emotional over what they say here, then how could I stand up to the angry people outside this forum? Thanks for the workouts, guys!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> People are born inherently evil. We as a species are out for #1. If we were inherently good we would not know of evil because it wouldn't even cross our minds.
> 
> 
> :V
> ...




Oh shut up, you are just misanthric intellectual wanna be, all that shit about people being "evil" it's based on your own thoughts and theory, maybe you and everyone around you are "evil", I just think its because you are some kind of spoiled brat.

I know very good people and I know a lot of bad person, but doesn't mean everyone in the world is selfish and evil and enable of doing any good, that's just childish.

K, I'm not a nice person (I've ever said that?) but can you prove I'm EVIL?

Btw being selfish is also your own perception about whats right and whats wrong, I don't think selfish as something bad, I think of it as something necessary. You can care a lot about others and the world itself but as soon you are dead you got nothing. I am the most important thing in the world, my life is all I have.

edit:

Close-minded? REALLY? You are the idiot saying all humans are evil, there no nice people and shit like that. THAT'S BEING CLOSE-MINDED, not accepting the possibility of being wrong, really do you know what the fuck you are saying or just yell random stuff like an 5 year old? Gosh some people.


----------



## Icky (Aug 4, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> They're often mean to me but that's because my opinions about stuff are not really PC so I really deserve it. But if I got emotional over what they say here, then how could I stand up to the angry people outside this forum? Thanks for the workouts, guys!



I was referring to the bulk of your post, and didn't mention FAF being mean once. Maybe the people here are unkind because your reading comprehension is poor.



> The Following User agrees with Icky's Post:
> 
> Willow



I don't know if you were This'ing my rant or my sarcastic statement about myself being calm and nice. ;v;


----------



## Aleu (Aug 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Oh shut up, you are just misanthric intellectual wanna be, all that shit about people being "evil" it's based on your own thoughts and theory, maybe you and everyone around you are "evil", I just think its because you are some kind of spoiled brat.
> 
> I know very good people and I know a lot of bad person, but doesn't mean everyone in the world is selfish and evil and enable of doing any good, that's just childish.
> 
> ...


It's ok.

I didn't understand the world when I was a teenager.

You'll get people someday


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's ok.
> 
> I didn't understand the world when I was a teenager.
> 
> You'll get people someday



And you never will since people get more stupid with the time 

Btw: that irrational thought of you it's natural on emo kids and teenagers, not grown man. Eventually people grow up and realize the world isn't your enemy.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Aug 4, 2013)

As with every group of people ever to exist, you will find some "nice" ones and some "mean" ones.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> No such thing as a nice person



I'm nice. And I _know_ you're nice c:

Ain't foolin' anybody, wolfaboo~


----------



## Aleu (Aug 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> And you never will since people get more stupid with the time



I do get people. We're an animal just like any other. Hunger, thirst, sex, dominance. 

Rinse, repeat.



Seekrit said:


> I'm nice. And I _know_ you're nice c:
> 
> Ain't foolin' anybody, wolfaboo~


You're only saying that so you could be wolfaboned.

Yes I am tired therefore my puns are lacking.

I'M SORRY.

I'M SORRY.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I do get people. We're an animal just like any other. Hunger, thirst, sex, dominance.
> 
> Rinse, repeat.



So what? Are you saying animals are evil? They do what they have to do survive just as us. People ARE animals.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> So what? Are you saying animals are evil? They do what they have to do survive just as us. People ARE animals.



Well, yes and no. 
We recognize an action to be evil because it harms a human being. We have laws saying "HAY DON'T KILL PPL" yet we do it anyway because we don't give two fucks.
Do animals recognize this? More than likely not. A few intelligent species but overall, not really.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Well, yes and no.
> We recognize an action to be evil because it harms a human being. We have laws saying "HAY DON'T KILL PPL" yet we do it anyway because we don't give two fucks.
> Do animals recognize this? More than likely not. A few intelligent species but overall, not really.



OMFG, DUDE NO. If someone harms a human, animal or plant we asume it's evil because we are capable of noticing whats good and wrong, there aren't laws that say "don't be evil" that's why things like tauromachy exist, although laws and rules can help you follow "a righteous path" it doesn't mean you can't be a piece of shit if you follow em, and breaking some doesn't make you bad either!

Animals don't care, animals just live and they are not evil, well that's simple interpretation from anyone, cats (and a lot of animals) kill and destroy stuff just to have fun, are they evil? Evil is a human concept, and humans works different than animals, but that doesn't mean we are not the same... just a bit different. Cats kill because they want and can, humans also do stuff because they want and can, the difference is we think and animals just do.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> OMFG, DUDE NO. If someone harms a human, animal or plant we asume it's evil because we are capable of noticing whats good and wrong, there aren't laws that say "don't be evil" that's why things like tauromachy exist, although laws and rules can help you follow "a righteous path" it doesn't mean you can't be a piece of shit if you follow em, and breaking some doesn't make you bad either!
> 
> Animals don't care, animals just live and they are not evil, well that's simple interpretation from anyone, cats (and a lot of animals) kill and destroy stuff just to have fun, are they evil? Evil is a human concept, and humans works different than animals, but that doesn't mean we are not the same... just a bit different. Cats kill because they want and can, humans also do stuff because they want and can, the difference is we think and animals just do.


I have a feeling you're just not bothering to read anymore and just shouting things like an irate 5 year old.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I have a feeling you're just not bothering to read anymore and just shouting things like an irate 5 year old.



I fucking said that about you 2 post ago, YOU are the one don't reading anymore, and just writing bullshit


----------



## Icky (Aug 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I fucking said that about you 2 post ago, YOU are the one don't reading anymore, and just writing bullshit



...Except you didn't say that. Ever. 

Y'know, for someone who's trying to prove that humans aren't all bad people, you're sure being pretty argumentative.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...Except you didn't say that. Ever.
> 
> Y'know, for someone who's trying to prove that humans aren't all bad people, you're sure being pretty argumentative.



So having an opinion and defend it is evil now? Fuck this shit I give up -_-

All people sucks and you are predeterminated to be bad even before born, whatever


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> People are born inherently evil. We as a species are out for #1. If we were inherently good we would not know of evil because it wouldn't even cross our minds.


But a good person is not the same as a nice person. Couldn't someone who is extremely evil be very nice to people?
Also, I feel like you are ignoring all the good things people do. People do plenty of bad things, sure, but people do a lot of good too. Wouldn't it fit to call someone who is very kind to others most of the time and does a lot of good things nice?


Icky said:


> I'm really, really sick of people making furfags out to be this horribly victimized group. The majority of people do not give one single flying fuck, and those few actual trolls out there causing mischief in the fandom like it's 2005 are rare and unamusing. I know the thought of being oppressed is attractive to those of you with a victimization complex, but it's not in the least bit true.
> 
> On topic: I'm a ray of sunshine and overall a very pleasant and calm person to talk to.


I disagree. I mean, if furries are mentioned anywhere on the internet a LOT of people will complain. Unless you can mention such a topic online without having a lot of people freaking out, they are victimized in my book.
You mention other groups on the internet and people won't be bothered nearly as much. The only group that has this worse then furries online are bronies.


----------



## Icky (Aug 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> So having an opinion and defend it is evil now? Fuck this shit I give up -_-
> 
> All people sucks and you are predeterminated to be bad even before born, whatever



"Defending your opinion", eh? You were the one that instigated the argument in the first place, by saying "Oh, fuck this shit. Yes, there are nice people out there -_-". 

By the way, if you're gonna use a generalized statement as an actual point in the argument, at least make sure it's a correct statement. The common stereotype is that adults become less naÃ¯ve and more jaded about the world and humanity as they go through life, not that they all become happy-go-lucky idiots living in rainbowland.



Battlechili1 said:


> I disagree. I mean, if furries are mentioned anywhere on the internet a LOT of people will complain. Unless you can mention such a topic online without having a lot of people freaking out, they are victimized in my book.
> You mention other groups on the internet and people won't be bothered nearly as much. The only group that has this worse then furries online are bronies.



See, that's what I thought at first as well, but then I saw more and more people boing cool with having furfag friends. Sure the reaction may be negative, but not nearly to the point that it was in the past. Hell, even whatdoestheinternetthink.net reports that the internet in general is 90.6% positive about "Furry", and even only 56.6% negative about "Furries", which is ambivalent at best.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2013)

Icky said:


> "Defending your opinion", eh? You were the one that instigated the argument in the first place, by saying "Oh, fuck this shit. Yes, there are nice people out there -_-".
> 
> By the way, if you're gonna use a generalized statement as an actual point in the argument, at least make sure it's a correct statement. The common stereotype is that adults become less naÃ¯ve and more jaded about the world and humanity as they go through life, not that they all become happy-go-lucky idiots living in rainbowland.



omg dude what's your fucking problem, all I said is not everyone is a piece of garbage that damage the world/society, that there are some people that can be good, nice and generous.

I'm not saying everything is good and we live in a fun, beautiful world. Out there are assasins, violators, pedophiles, torturers and a lot of terrible and fucked up people. But for godsake we as specie, race, whatever you want to call it are not all the same! Every person is different, some are bad, but some are good too.


----------



## Icky (Aug 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> omg dude what's your fucking problem, all I said is not everyone is a piece of garbage that damage the world/society, that there are some people that can be good, nice and generous.
> 
> I'm not saying everything is good and we live in a fun, beautiful world. Out there are assasins, violators, pedophiles, torturers and a lot of terrible and fucked up people. But for godsake we as specie, race, whatever you want to call it are not all the same! Every person is different, some are bad, but some are good too.



I never said I disagreed with your position, you're just arguing your point exceedingly poorly.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 4, 2013)

Icky said:


> See, that's what I thought at first as well, but then I saw more and more people boing cool with having furfag friends. Sure the reaction may be negative, but not nearly to the point that it was in the past. Hell, even whatdoestheinternetthink.net reports that the internet in general is 90.6% positive about "Furry", and even only 56.6% negative about "Furries", which is ambivalent at best.


Well, I have seen people okay with furries, especially in real life as opposed to on the internet, but things like what happened in this thread (not that I explained things correctly):http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=568647&show=0
and an experience I had in the video game section of 4chan once (not that thats a good place to go to and not expect trolls) when I was trying to talk about a video game make it hard for me to believe they aren't victimized.

Regardless, you gave me the numbers. Despite those numbers, doesn't the 56% negative on "furries" mean something? Even if overall thats ambivalent, thats still a lot of people talking negatively about a group of people. And any time people are rude to another group of people because of something they like, isn't that victimization? I feel like people should try to be kind to others regardless of who they are or what they've done. One doesn't have to agree with what a person likes or does, but one should be nice to said person.

EDIT: That thread I linked to wasn't so bad, looking back.


----------



## Joey (Aug 4, 2013)

I treat people nicely in person and always make sure to be polite and considerate, but I don't really care too much about anyone's feelings online. It's a computer. If it bothers you turn it off and go outside. I have little to no patience for hugboxing.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2013)

Icky said:


> I never said I disagreed with your position, you're just arguing your point exceedingly poorly.



Fuck off

I don't need to deal with this.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 4, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> I treat people nicely in person and always make sure to be polite and considerate, but I don't really care too much about anyone's feelings online.


But aren't someone's feelings online and in real life one and the same?


----------



## Joey (Aug 4, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> But aren't someone's feelings online and in real life one and the same?



Meh. Nah, it's the internet. If you don't like something, you can make it go away by just getting up and leaving the room. Simple as that.


----------



## Icky (Aug 4, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Well, I have seen people okay with furries, especially in real life as opposed to on the internet, but things like what happened in this thread (not that I explained things correctly):http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=568647&show=0
> and an experience I had in the video game section of 4chan once (not that thats a good place to go to and not expect trolls) when I was trying to talk about a video game make it hard for me to believe they aren't victimized.
> 
> Regardless, you gave me the numbers. Despite those numbers, doesn't the 56% negative on "furries" mean something? Even if overall thats ambivalent, thats still a lot of people talking negatively about a group of people. And any time people are rude to another group of people because of something they like, isn't that victimization? I feel like people should try to be kind to others regardless of who they are or what they've done. One doesn't have to agree with what a person likes or does, but one should be nice to said person.
> ...



Yeah, that thread sorta summarizes the reaction I was talking about. Some people just say they aren't a fan, some people admit to liking some stuff, and a lot of people poke fun at the fandom. If you consider making fun of the fandom a victimization, though, you need some serious help. (Not gonna include 4chan, because basing any kind of societal viewpoint from that cesspool is silly.)

And the whole "people should be nice" just leads back to Aleu and Kitsune Cross's debate about whether people can be nice.



Kitsune Cross said:


> Fuck off
> 
> I don't need to deal with this.



Mkay.



Battlechili1 said:


> But aren't someone's feelings online and in real life one and the same?



Not at all. You wouldn't be outright rude to someone on the street with a name and a face, but here we're all just usernames and animal pictures. Makes it hard to remember that the people you're being rude to online are just that: people.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 4, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Meh. Nah, it's the internet. If you don't like something, you can make it go away by just getting up and leaving the room. Simple as that.


But doesn't that hold true in real life? If someone says something you don't like, couldn't one just stay away from said person?


----------



## Joey (Aug 4, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> But doesn't that hold true in real life? If someone says something you don't like, couldn't one just stay away from said person?



Sure, just don't make eye contact.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 4, 2013)

Icky said:


> Yeah, that thread sorta summarizes the reaction I was talking about. Some people just say they aren't a fan, some people admit to liking some stuff, and a lot of people poke fun at the fandom. If you consider making fun of the fandom a victimization, though, you need some serious help. (Not gonna include 4chan, because basing any kind of societal viewpoint from that cesspool is silly.)
> 
> And the whole "people should be nice" just leads back to Aleu and Kitsune Cross's debate about whether people can be nice.
> 
> ...


All right. I think I'll take some time to think about that a bit. Not saying I agree with you, but I think I should think about that one a little before deciding how I feel about it and whether or not I agree.

As for that last part, that's the thing. It may be hard to do so, but it doesn't change the fact that everyone here is still a person. Its harder to look at each other as people, but I feel like people should treat each other the same here online and in real life since we're all still people. Of course this is all what I think; Its not fact or anything I realize.

I suppose one could point out that some people take on different personas on and offline, and as such one may claim that how people work on the internet is different or something.


----------



## Icky (Aug 4, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> All right. I think I'll take some time to think about that a bit. Not saying I agree with you, but I think I should think about that one a little before deciding how I feel about it and whether or not I agree.
> 
> As for that last part, that's the thing. It may be hard to do so, but it doesn't change the fact that everyone here is still a person. Its harder to look at each other as people, but I feel like people should treat each other the same here online and in real life since we're all still people. Of course this is all what I think; Its not fact or anything I realize.
> 
> I suppose one could point out that some people take on different personas on and offline, and as such one may claim that how people work on the internet is different or something.



Yeah, that's fair enough.

There are actually facts to back that up though, multiple studies have shown that it's much easier to be rude to someone online than in person.

I for one definitely take on a different persona online and off, which coincide with my 'sonas. Online I'm usually bitter and sarcastic, with a low tolerance for stupidity(aka, the grumpy burd). Offline, however, I'm a much more cheerful, energetic, and outgoing person (which would be the otter). I'm a mix of both online and off, but I definitely feel like it's much easier for me to be negligent of other's feelings on the interwebs.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Fuck off
> 
> I don't need to deal with this.


Jesus Christ, calm your fucking tits.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

The meanest, most cynical, self loathing furries are almost EXCLUSIVELY on this forum. Everywhere else I've been too be it online or IRL are either just chill about it while this place sees any nice furries (not registered here) as...-sigh- "Murry...purry...furfags" 9-9


Possibly the stupidest most overused term that seems used mainly on this site.


----------



## Machine (Aug 4, 2013)

NEWS FLASH: EVERYBODY SUCKS.

/thread


----------



## Corto (Aug 4, 2013)

Everyone calm down, and move back from personal insults, or I'm gonna start banning people. Again.


----------



## Riho (Aug 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Which one are you?


Attention. 
Duh.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 4, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> But a good person is not the same as a nice person. Couldn't someone who is extremely evil be very nice to people?
> Also, I feel like you are ignoring all the good things people do. People do plenty of bad things, sure, but people do a lot of good too. Wouldn't it fit to call someone who is very kind to others most of the time and does a lot of good things nice?


Yes, they're the same. A person who is evil will only be "nice" to a person to further their agenda. That's neither good, nor nice to do. Nice actions mean nothing if the person only does it for evil purposes. There's a difference between nice people and doing nice things.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 6, 2013)

Most furries I've met outside FurAffinity's forum have been pretty nice. But of coarse, you will still find assholes just like any other community. But to be honest, I've met a lot fewer assholes in the furry community than I have in a lot of other communities.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 6, 2013)

Seeing how people are (in general), I don't think I can be nice anymore. The only reason why I am nice is to prevent myself from hurting others, but people seem to not give a fuck about what affects me. so let's see, should I be nice, or should I not give a fuck and make them feel how they make me? Maybe I should express my anger towards people a little more. I am honestly tired of being told not to judge others, then being judged like as if I don't count. Now, most furries in my opinion can be either. The ones offline seem to be nicer, but that's pretty obvious since they wouldn't act like assholes to people's faces.


----------



## Troj (Aug 6, 2013)

I've found the majority of furries to be extremely nice, open, gentle, and kind, absolutely. 

Interestingly enough, the furries who've consciously crafted a mean, grouchy image are often the nicest of all! 

 There are a few genuinely mean furries, of course, but there are few places in life where you won't find at least a few assholes. 

However, while Riho's wrong that "all" nice furries "just" want sex or attention, it does seem like some furries are _niiiiiiice_ out of a need to be liked and accepted. (I even suffer from this at times.) This niceness-out-of-fear is a pale shadow of real kindness that comes from the heart, and my experience has been that sweetie-sweetie nicey-nicey people are often really angry, resentful, passive-aggressive types under the skin.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 6, 2013)

Furries are all big meanies. Like Troj, she's such a bully :V

Like someone said furries are people. Some people are mean, some are nice. That being said with the furry demographic typically falling between 'mid-teens to late twenties' you might correctly assume furries are a moody bunch? idek.

I wouldn't let the niceness or meanness of the fandom turn you away. I'm happier with the cool furs that I've met than I am angry at the 'mean' ones.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 6, 2013)

Troj said:


> I've found the majority of furries to be extremely nice, open, gentle, and kind, absolutely.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the furries who've consciously crafted a mean, grouchy image are often the nicest of all!
> 
> ...


 Not from my experience, they seem judgmental, but I guess people are that way to me in general.


----------



## Troj (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, and perhaps because they're overwhelmingly young and/or gay, some furries can indeed become catty, moody, or hyper-sensitive. How that fits (or doesn't) under the umbrella of "meanness" is up for debate.

When I think "mean," I think rude, aggressive, hostile, and/or exclusionary. Most of the furries I've met haven't been that.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Aug 7, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Seeing how people are (in general), I don't think I can be nice anymore. The only reason why I am nice is to prevent myself from hurting others, but people seem to not give a fuck about what affects me. so let's see, should I be nice, or should I not give a fuck and make them feel how they make me? Maybe I should express my anger towards people a little more. I am honestly tired of being told not to judge others, then being judged like as if I don't count. Now, most furries in my opinion can be either. The ones offline seem to be nicer, but that's pretty obvious since they wouldn't act like assholes to people's faces.


Dude. You're 17. Teenagers are assholes. Everyone knows that. When you enter higher education the shit gets filtered out and the nice people outnumber the shitty ones. If you were in England optional education begins at 16, and before sixth form I had 1 maybe 2 friends in school, that number jumped to about 15 in sixth form. In uni, the alternative scenes are more popular, which allows minorities to be accepted and even the jocks moderate. In work, people have grown up, they generally know the consequences of their actions. Hell my mum was awful as a teenager and now she is one of the finest child care workers people have seen, and very compassionate.

Of course, this isn't to say there wont be assholes, but generally speaking people get better, and if they don't, its probably something to do with where you live. In that instance, get the fuck out of there.

tl;dr: The proportions of assholes:nice people improves over time, especially if you go into higher education like university.




More on the subject, furries can be nice or mean like any group of people, as people have previously established, but humans, just like any other animal, is not inherently nice or mean, it depends on the birth environment and their upbringing. Some instincts come into play but again they are situational, at times we may attack others as kids or even others to seek dominance, but at other times we will act to seek altruism. In a good environment, people will grow to be kinder and more altruistic and less destructive, while in a negative environment the more destructive instincts become dominant in the personality. Then there's age influence. Teenagers, even those with good upbringings, do experience an increase in some level of destructive or disobediant behaviour, thouugh those with good upbringings seem to not expose others to it as much, and keep the struggles inside. Those with neutral upbringings would be decent as children, dicks as teenagers but decent again as adults, while those with bad, unless they sort it out, could stay being as problems for society.

Just as note:
Good upbringing=compassionate, attentive, and explaining parents, with an appropriate amount of discipline
Neutral=Parents may be compassionate, but don't really explain things to their children, discipline can be high or low.
Bad=Abusive or negligent parents. Child is seen more as a toy or burden. Discipline can be excessively high or virtually non-existent.

Of course, these are general assumptions, but people with bad childhoods turn it around and end up as very good people, while some with good childhoods can become the worst people there could be, but generally speaking those are how things happen as far as Im aware.

Thus for furries, assuming furries are mostly teenagers, it is likely that they had fairly good childhoods, since outwardly aggressive or destructive or disobedient behaviour is endorsed within the culture of teens, and people would be rejected and escape to the internet, seeking social relations on forums or communities. In that case, it is likely that furries are generally good people, though I have seen a considerable amount of misanthropy on FAF, though this seems to come from the higher age demographics of the site whose lives haven't been particularly kind to them. There, is it the question of if life indeed hasn't been good for them, or if they haven't adapted along with social changes in their age groups.


In conclusion, I would say that furries are generally nice people considering their age demographic, but there is a lot of frustration which may lead to increasing misanthropy instead of a positive outlook on life and people.



Sorry for the large block of text.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2013)

I am the meanest FaFer.




/topic


----------



## Khaki (Aug 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I am the meanest FaFer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is not true.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd like to think I am from the nicer end of the spectrum.
Unless provoked or extreme idiocy is present.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'd like to think I am from the nicer end of the spectrum.
> Unless provoked or extreme idiocy is present.



this

I mean when I came here I was hailed as one of the nicest members.

Now my patience is really getting tested a lot and there's very few people to stamp idiocy out.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2013)

Khaki said:


> This is not true.


Hi Zack.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> this
> 
> I mean when I came here I was hailed as one of the nicest members.
> 
> Now my patience is really getting tested a lot and there's very few people to stamp idiocy out.


Your a goddamned sweet heart.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Hi Zack.



Hello Paul.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm a mixed bag.


----------



## Sharg (Aug 8, 2013)

Most furries are evil bloodsucking vampires characterized by a peculiarly odious lust for violence and destruction. Evil does not properly a furry describe, for evil, invokes an image of something even remotely organized and civilized, something thinking and organized, a black to a white. Furries cannot be defined in such a succinct way, for they are so chaotic in their hateful lust that the word evil would seem like a compliment. The word "mean" as an characterization of a person refers to somebody who acts in a rude or malicious way towards others. This does not even begin to describe the furry's approach to their fellow man, for indeed, men they are, despite the titles of "Fox" and "Wolf" that they give each other. While a brigand may stab you in the back and take your money, a furry will buttfuck your mind to the point where you no longer understand what or who you are. 

Furries, a true horror.

...

Or not (+ what others said).

I am generally a nice person unless you suck.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 8, 2013)

Sharg said:


> Most furries are evil bloodsucking vampires characterized by a peculiarly odious lust for violence and destruction. Evil does not properly a furry describe, for evil, invokes an image of something even remotely organized and civilized, something thinking and organized, a black to a white. Furries cannot be defined in such a succinct way, for they are so chaotic in their hateful lust that the word evil would seem like a compliment. The word "mean" as an characterization of a person refers to somebody who acts in a rude or malicious way towards others. This does not even begin to describe the furry's approach to their fellow man, for indeed, men they are, despite the titles of "Fox" and "Wolf" that they give each other. While a brigand may stab you in the back and take your money, a furry will buttfuck your mind to the point where you no longer understand what or who you are.
> 
> Furries, a true horror.
> 
> ...



You get out often?


----------



## Sharg (Aug 8, 2013)

Batsy said:


> You get out often?



Get out of ???

My house...every day. I have a dog. And a job.


----------



## skroge (May 27, 2020)

I have seen some furries are like that some are anti-religion or it could hate you for disliking porn art or it could be out of the fandom.  I have meet some people but when I say I don't hate religious people even though I'm nonreligious they block me I got even a trouble ticket for defending a Christian hell I'm not religious.


----------



## Skittles (May 27, 2020)

I am totally evil!!! Believe me! Bwahhahahaha! See I even have an evil laugh! 

I suck at being mean.. I am actually too nice xD


----------



## Outlander (May 27, 2020)

Shout out to Batty Krueger, Red too while I'm at it.

Nice or mean is far too simplistic. Furries are generally naive or predatory. The influx of late teen/early 20s socially awkward gays make up the majority of the former, who in turn attract the latter.

People in this fandom will lie to you, exploit you, and throw you away when all value has been extracted from you if you let them. All while repeating the lie that the naive ones want to hear.

"We're friendly, we're welcoming, you can express yourself without fear"

You'll often find that the friendly, welcoming types are in fact part of close minded cliques. Welcoming if you pose no immediate threat to the security they've found among their peers but drastically, and fallaciously, dismissive and even demonizing if you go against the grain. Maybe the nazifur debacle is responsible for the seeming "tow the line or you're a bad person" mentality, i can't say.

What I can say is that it's a childish, and blindly selfish, mindset. And it's a shame to see the fandom devolve into a series of close minded tribes that all hate each other over nonsensical bullshit.

I'd say furries are better than that, but they are by definition sub human. Well, back to sarcastic shitposting. Quality necro.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 27, 2020)

Mean. Like necroing this thread.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 27, 2020)

We're horribly mean creatures v:

We're like the wicked witch. We promise gingerbread, then eat the little brats alive.


----------



## Zerzehn (May 27, 2020)

We're sweet on the outside, spicy on the inside and sour inside of that.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

This is a super old thread! And several of the first users to post, including the OP, are banned. Quite strange!

To address the question, I think most humans are fundamentally good, or at the very least possess within them the potential for goodness.


----------



## Night.Claw (May 27, 2020)

Damn... 7 year. 
Why do people go back to the oldest threads exist, just to add a meaningless comment?
Just... don't waste your times on that please.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Damn... 7 year.
> Why do people go back to the oldest threads exist, just to add a meaningless comment?
> Just... don't waste your times on that please.



It reminds us of a time when were were beautiful and young and innocent. A time before we'd met @Simo


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 27, 2020)

Finding a necroed thread is like taking a field trip back in time


----------



## JuniperW (May 27, 2020)

This thread is old as hell but I'll give my two cents anyway.
In my view, it's the small minority in a fandom who are the bad apples. Unfortunately, said minority is usually very vocal , enough to be a significant problem. There is an abundance of content in the furry fandom which most people would find disgusting but is ultimately harmless. That is unfortunately why furries have such an undeserved negative reputation. Those who really do illegal things are few and far between.


----------



## Rayd (May 27, 2020)

a vast majority of them are inconsiderate, judgmental and/or even sociopathic due to their personalities, but to be fair, most of that vast majority of furries are either too socially inept, awkward or self-righteous to realize when they're being that way.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 27, 2020)

Holy necro


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 27, 2020)

I like to think I'm a nice guy.  I'd never bite the uninsured.


----------



## Simo (May 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It reminds us of a time when were were beautiful and young and innocent. A time before we'd met @Simo



Geez, it just dawned on me that you must have been a wee teen, when you joined this site...and _potentially _innocent


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

Simo said:


> Geez, it just dawned on me that you must have been a wee teen, when you joined this site...and _potentially _innocent



I joined when I was 18. I was not prepared. For like, a whole bunch of stuff lol.


----------



## Simo (May 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I joined when I was 18. I was not prepared. For like, a whole bunch of stuff lol.



Now I have to wonder how much less innocent I'd be, if this site had existed, when I was 18! Yikes!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

Simo said:


> Now I have to wonder how much less innocent I'd be, if this site had existed, when I was 18! Yikes!



I mean, main thing wasn't kinky furry shenanigans anyway. 

I just feel lucky I didn't come out of it believing in david icke's lizard people or flat earth or whatever.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 27, 2020)

Most doggedly catty people ever.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 27, 2020)

lockdown yeen
grumpy and mean
now in quarantine


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 27, 2020)

Most of them are nice. Of those nice people, they're mostly weirdos but they're still cool to hang out with. It's just the few bad apples that stand out. 

My only problem is how the actually mean furries are shit eating and passive aggressive. See, like, if they were like over the top and flamboyant about being dickheads then I'd find that forgivable. In fact, I'd probably join in but that is not how the world do.


----------



## skroge (May 27, 2020)

Outlander said:


> Shout out to Batty Krueger, Red too while I'm at it.
> 
> Nice or mean is far too simplistic. Furries are generally naive or predatory. The influx of late teen/early 20s socially awkward gays make up the majority of the former, who in turn attract the latter.
> 
> ...



I'm glad that you have the guts to say about the dark side of the fandom I was like that too fooled by the fandom and soon realized that it was full of lies not all of the fandom is all nicy and pretty there's about of things bad things in the fandom religion and the furry fandom don't mix even though they claim to be friendly to all Faith's but there are some that really hate religion I'm not nonreligious anyways.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 27, 2020)

wow my 2013 mind was so innocent





TrishaCat said:


> Furries are probably about what you'd expect from most people. Some are mean. Some aren't.
> 
> EDIT: Nvm about that 2nd part. I thought about it a bit.


Correction: Western furries are tied with right wing anime fans in terms of meanness
Which is to say, furries are MEAN


----------



## KD142000 (May 27, 2020)

All I have to say is...
Use your common sense. There's bad apples in every fandom and there's bad apples in the big wide world. If someone's being a dick, don't let them steamroll you. Just move on and talk to the nice people. You know, the ones that deserve nice things :3

I've met shit people and good people here. Only difference is, I never have to suffer the shit people IRL.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> lockdown yeen
> grumpy and mean
> now in quarantine



Female yeen
has a peen



Outlander said:


> Shout out to Batty Krueger, Red too while I'm at it.



You remember Batty and RedSavage?


----------



## Outlander (May 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> You remember Batty and RedSavage?


I remember half of the people who posted ITT back in 2013.

Still think about Red from time to time.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

Outlander said:


> I remember half of the people who posted ITT back in 2013.
> 
> Still think about Red from time to time.



Some of them bring back very strange memories that cannot be mentioned in polite conversation! I wish I could still talk to a few of them though. 

I assume you forgot your old account login details and are back now. Do you know whether users like Batty or Butterflygodess are still out there?


----------



## Outlander (May 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Some of them bring back very strange memories that cannot be mentioned in polite conversation! I wish I could still talk to a few of them though.


I can say the same, know more forum secrets than I care to admit.



> I assume you forgot your old account login details and are back now. Do you know whether users like Batty or Butterflygodess are still out there?



That's pretty much the long and short of it. The only one I've run into recently is Kalmor, lost touch with everyone else shortly after Phoenixed became a thing.


----------



## Filter (May 27, 2020)

Most are nice enough unless you try to pet them backwards.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

Outlander said:


> I can say the same, know more forum secrets than I care to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much the long and short of it. The only one I've run into recently is Kalmor, lost touch with everyone else shortly after Phoenixed became a thing.



I'll have to put the following in spoilers with a content warning.


Spoiler



Without naming names, when I was reasonable new to Furaffinity Forums one of the users who's now banned got drunk in a Skype call with me and explained their view to me about how Jews _controlled the world_, and tried to make me believe those things. 
I was a teenager at the time and just feel lucky that I didn't end up believing any of it. I was completely unprepared to encounter that and didn't know how to deal with it at all.



I've met Kalmor in real life before in a bar and he's just a lovely person.


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> All I have to say is...
> Use your common sense. There's bad apples in every fandom and there's bad apples in the big wide world. If someone's being a dick, don't let them steamroll you. Just move on and talk to the nice people. You know, the ones that deserve nice things :3
> 
> I've met shit people and good people here. Only difference is, I never have to suffer the shit people IRL.


This. People are people regardless the time or place. The best thing about the net is that you can block people if they mistreat you.


----------



## 1234554321 (May 28, 2020)

Mean, definitely, especially those that claim to be "tolerant", "openminded". In reality those will be the very first people to depict you as literally Satan and say all kinds of diffamatory shit about you. What're you gonna do 'bout it, it's just like every other time in history whenever someone has their head so far up their ass as that they end up thinking they can't be anything but right


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

User A: 'The gay community has gone too far; they've started forcing little boys to dress up as girls for their depraved pleasure. I've *never* seen the gays speak out against this.
The gay community has slid into degeneracy so I understand why people are becoming more intolerant of them; it's only reasonable. Here's a youtube video from the British fascist party all about it.'

Users B through _Z_:  'This isn't fair; lots of us here are gay or trans, so you should know us well enough to realise we're not "degenerates" who force little boys to dress up as girls. We're just normal people,'

Staff  *Removes User A's posts for promoting intolerance*

User A: 'Oh my god _*you're*_ all being so intolerant and closed minded to *me*.'

_Yes_, this really happened on this forum._ Yes_, here's the thread:


Spoiler



https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/lgbtq-acceptance-down-among-millennials.1659363/



Like, come on guys.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (May 28, 2020)

The loud ones can be very vicious. The quiet ones can be very awesome.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 28, 2020)

Ckiimyir said:


> Mean, definitely, especially those that claim to be "tolerant", "openminded". In reality those will be the very first people to depict you as literally Satan and say all kinds of diffamatory shit about you. What're you gonna do 'bout it, it's just like every other time in history whenever someone has their head so far up their ass as that they end up thinking they can't be anything but right


lol, yeah, some people forget easily that nearly all bad people ever thought they were good people, it's just that they were WAY too convinced they were good.


----------



## Outlander (May 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'll have to put the following in spoilers with a content warning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm going to have to be careful with what I say here, spoilers and content warning.



Spoiler



I don't really have experience with people spouting Jewish conspiracies, at least not directly, and I'm not going to derail the thread with that.

What I do know about is a group of zoophiles that used to use this forum, and shared stories and possibly pictures over a Skype group called Muzzle Loaders Anonymous. Yup.
I briefly dated someone here who admitted to me he was a zoo, the relationship didn't last long after that, but stupidly I tried to be ok with it for a while. Because of that he opened up to me about the things he'd done with animals, told me the names of the other zoos he knew about on the forum, and shared screenshots of conversations from the Skype group. He thought he'd found an ally in me, but in the end I was just disgusted.

I don't have any proof of it now, and I regret not approaching people who worked against zoos with the evidence I had at the time. Didn't have the strength for it back then.



Will delete that if necessary.

I'm not really sure how much I can say about Kalmor here, what with the situation that led to the resignation of the old staff team, but I know he's cool.

I'll respect his privacy by stating I've run into him in a community where people like to wear long socks and leave it at that.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

Outlander said:


> I'm going to have to be careful with what I say here, spoilers and content warning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These things are basically stuff that teenagers shouldn't be expected to deal with. 
Kalmor was 15 when he was made a staff member. So he didn't possess any adult responsibility for any decisions, and anybody being mean to him was bullying a child. 
I don't who gave him the responsibility of being a moderator, but that was an unfair thing to do to a teenager.


----------



## Outlander (May 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> These things are basically stuff that teenagers shouldn't be expected to deal with.
> Kalmor was 15 when he was made a staff member. So he didn't possess any adult responsibility for any decisions, and anybody being mean to him was bullying a child.
> I don't who gave him the responsibility of being a moderator, but that was an unfair thing to do to a teenager.


I don't want to get into it too much given the content and any repercussions that may come from talking about it openly.

But I do know he thought he was doing the right thing, and he was pretty brave to do it in the first place. Regardless of age, it was an adult decision.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

Outlander said:


> I don't want to get into it too much given the content and any repercussions that may come from talking about it openly.
> 
> But I do know he thought he was doing the right thing, and he was pretty brave to do it in the first place. Regardless of age, it was an adult decision.



I believe these events happened in 2017 when I was on an expedition in the Arctic anyway, so I can't comment on specifics.

Ultimately staff unfortunately will have to deal with users promoting prejudice or eliciting illegal activity- and launching propaganda campaigns against the staff's image when they're rebuked for doing so. (as is beginning to happen in this thread)
It's just not a job that somebody who's still doing exams and thinking about their school prom should be expected to do.

Frankly it's not a job I would want to do, and I'm a big strong independent man-_ technically_.



In the end, I think it's important to remember that the people eliciting criminal material, or espousing the inferiority of minority groups x y and z may be some of the loudest and meanest components of any online community. 
But that's because they spend all of their day indoors, as if online mischief is a full time job- even making new accounts in order to like their own posts. So they have a disproportionately large online presence. 

The lion's share of the furries are good and friendly people.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 28, 2020)

Well, yeah, most of us are nice people but underneath the suit and jovial desire to be an animal person is a flawed human with who-knows-what problems in their personal life. Most furries are nice in the absence of bad happenings or negative emotions in their day-to-day.

Take this from an INFP mediator: Furries are people, and most people are slightly jaded by life in general. But no one is born mean, monsters are made by their environment and upbringing. Sometimes, those mean people really just need a compassionate ear to chew off and being able to confide issues in someone can make all the difference in the world.

I've met very few furries one may interpret as 'mean' but when they are, furries seem to be more subversive mean than direct mean.


----------



## DingRawD (May 28, 2020)

I've not came across bad furries in general, just bad close friends who happened to be furries.
Treat how you want to be treated and just respect one another. You'll always come across a bad egg or two at one point.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 28, 2020)

I’ve met way more nice furries than mean ones.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

> Redacted by staff



Ckiimyir we can't say enough *nobody* thinks you having a bad take one time means you're forever a bad person.
The video you linked came from a Fascist organisation, and it promoted false claims about gay people that are designed to make society despise us.
We *do not* blame you for being taken in by this video- because everybody understands that this sort of content is crafted to be enticing and persuasive.

We just wish you'd see that we're normal people.  Nobody blames you for being taken in by a misleading video- if you had apologised for it, and said you understood now that the claims made about gay people weren't true, we'd be entirely fine with that.

I'm sorry that the staff had to delete your posts, and that you feel that was unfair- but try to imagine what it's like for other people to be sent videos telling us that it's right for society to regard us with disdain for an aspect of ourselves we cannot change.

Calling me a cunt and telling me you hope I die is a _bit_ harsh here.
Now I don't know what personal struggles you've had in your life, but you also don't know what struggles other people have had in theirs, so maybe we can all be a bit more accommodating to one another.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 28, 2020)

> Redacted by staff



The first time I cross dressed was when I was 7 years old, and it was of my own volition. No lgbt people were there making me wear that dress, or directing me to do so aside from the one residing within me, which is just ME. In fact, I practically begged my mom to give me a makeover and she merely capitulated. I was so cute in it all too.

Like Fallow said No one thinks you are beyond redemption because of a bad take. We condemn the IDEA you presented, not YOU. We love you Ckiimyir, and we know no one is perfect.


----------



## 1234554321 (May 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Calling me a cunt and telling me you hope I die is a _bit_ harsh here.
> Now I don't know what personal struggles you've had in your life, but you also don't know what struggles other people have had in theirs, so maybe we can all be a bit more accommodating to one another.


Not my fault if that's how you made me feel and that you deserve every bit of it. I respected you, always, but you didn't respect me. You've made your bed, so lay in it. I don't understand why you all of a sudden care about what a despicable "fascist bigot" such as myself thinks about you. Not everyone in the world will love you, matter of fact there'll be more people that'll despise you instead, especially with that nonreciprocating, patronizing attitude of yours, so get over it.


----------



## JuniperW (May 28, 2020)

Ckiimyir said:


> Not my fault if that's how you made me feel and that you deserve every bit of it. I respected you, always, but you didn't respect me. You've made your bed, so lay in it. I don't understand why you all of a sudden care about what a despicable "fascist bigot" such as myself thinks about you. Not everyone in the world will love you, matter of fact there'll be more people that'll despise you instead, especially with that nonreciprocating, patronizing attitude of yours, so get over it.


No matter how much you feel others have wronged you, do they really deserve death over it? Yes, it's true that not everyone on the internet is going to be tolerant of everyone, but the least we can ask for is for people to act like decent human beings.


----------



## Dinocanid (May 28, 2020)

Tbh, the question "are most furries noce or mean" is purely subjective. It'd kind of be like "are most people nice or mean", which idk, but it's impossible to know every person to know a real consensus.

Most of the furries I've met have been nice, but that doesn't mean there aren't furries who aren't (it doesn't take a long google search to know that)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 28, 2020)

I would say that most of the fandom is pretty nice.
Although, I'm a bit suspicious as to why the question was asked.


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I would say that most of the fandom is pretty nice.
> Although, I'm a bit suspicious as to why the question was asked.


It sounds like OP had a bad experience and was venting and the thread took on a life of it's own.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 28, 2020)

Huh.
I looked at the OP, and this thread was made 7 years ago...
It should be closed.


----------



## DingRawD (May 28, 2020)

Maybe so, but I'll imagine someone will just create a new thread with the same question


----------



## ConorHyena (May 28, 2020)

Besides, we'd miss all the hilarious drama and wishing-people-dead stuff if this were closed.

The joys of the internet, making people larger than life, even to themselves.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 28, 2020)

Nice 7 year necro.
I think this one's corpse doesn't even have any meat left.


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Nice 7 year necro.
> I think this one's corpse doesn't even have any meat left.


Clearly, we haven't learned a thing. *gnaws*


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

Ckiimyir said:


> Not my fault if that's how you made me feel and that you deserve every bit of it. I respected you, always, but you didn't respect me. You've made your bed, so lay in it. I don't understand why you all of a sudden care about what a despicable "fascist bigot" such as myself thinks about you. Not everyone in the world will love you, matter of fact there'll be more people that'll despise you instead, especially with that nonreciprocating, patronizing attitude of yours, so get over it.



I don't think you're a fascist bigot. You had a bad take, but it_ doesn't_ define who you are for the rest of your life.

We've all made mistakes- I remember I used to have some atrocious opinions about nonbinary genders being silly 'à la _attack helicopter_'.
But those were the views I held when I was 21. I apologised and moved on- and I realised the people who had criticised me for being brash about nonbinary people weren't trying to persecute me; they were actually trying to help. Letting them know I was thankful for that made me feel good.

Unfortunately one of the people who helped persuade me died before I could tell her that she was right all along and apologise for being such a cad.


----------



## Zerzehn (May 28, 2020)

^Me reading this thread


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> ^Me reading this thread



I did _not_ expect this to be a gif and almost shat my pants.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 28, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Clearly, we haven't learned a thing. *gnaws*


Well, enjoy it before a mod comes in lmao


----------



## ConorHyena (May 28, 2020)

I want to bring hitler comparisons into the conversation but I don't know how.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 28, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I want to bring hitler comparisons into the conversation but I don't know how.



Compare him to the Dolan Trump


----------



## DingRawD (May 28, 2020)

Well, this has now turned from a shitpost to a shit post.


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

DingRawD said:


> Well, this has now turned from a shitpost to a shit post.


Furries ruin EVERYTHING! We need to send them right back to where they came from!


----------



## DingRawD (May 28, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Furries ruin EVERYTHING! We need to send them right back to where they came from!


*grabs popcorn*


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I want to bring hitler comparisons into the conversation but I don't know how.


Do your best effort. I'm sure we'll reich it.


----------



## DingRawD (May 28, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Do your best effort. I'm sure we'll reich it.


I did nazi that coming


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 28, 2020)

redhusky said:


> It sounds like OP had a bad experience and was venting and the thread took on a life of it's own.


It took a life of its own, then it died, then it took a life of its own again, and now it's a total mess!


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It took a life of its own, then it died, then it took a life of its own again, and now it's a total mess!


I KNOW! Nazis, Drump, and Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 28, 2020)

redhusky said:


> I KNOW! Nazis, Drump, and Spanish Inquisition!


So truly, everything that nobody expects </sarcasm>


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So truly, everything that nobody expects </sarcasm>


----------



## Outlander (May 28, 2020)

Adolf Hitler was a terrible artist, just like most furries.

This is why most furries are just as bad as Adolf Hitler.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

Outlander said:


> Adolf Hitler was a terrible artist, just like most furries.
> 
> This is why most furries are just as bad as Adolf Hitler.





Spoiler











...on that subject


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 28, 2020)

Outlander said:


> Adolf Hitler was a terrible artist, just like most furries.
> 
> This is why most furries are just as bad as Adolf Hitler.


You forgot to say that Hitler loved animals, dun dun dun


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You forgot to say that Hitler loved animals, dun dun dun


Hitler also liked cowboys!


----------



## Vesper2112 (May 29, 2020)

CLEARLY checking out the _last _page in this thread was the wrong move. Imma gonna go start at the top now. LOL


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 29, 2020)

Vesper2112 said:


> CLEARLY checking out the _last _page in this thread was the wrong move. Imma gonna go start at the top now. LOL


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 6, 2020)

Locking this due to necro, and nothing of substance was really added even after the necro.


----------

